# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Kαναρίνι Μοζαμβίκης (Serinus mozambicus)

## skouilis

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει που θα μπορούσα να βρω ένα καναρίνι Μοζαμβίκης (Serinus mozambicus): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anyb4M0iBdc

Ευχαριστώ,
Παναγιώτης

----------


## lagreco69

Παναγιωτη καλως ηρθες!! εδω ειναι Ο χάρτης της παρέας μας θα σε βοηθησει να κατανοησεις το forum καλυτερα. ελπιζω καποιο μελος να μπορει να σε βοηθησει στην αναζητηση σου!! καλη διαμονη σου ευχομαι!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

καλώς όρισες Παναγιώτη.

η γνώμη μου είναι να μην ασχοληθείς με τα Μοζαμβίκης. 
υπάρχουν ελάχιστα πουλιά και αυτά που βγαίνουν για πούλημα είναι πουλιά από ξεσκαρτάρισμα. 

αν πάλι θέλεις οπωσδήποτε να αγοράσεις τότε να έχει οπωσδήποτε δαχτυλίδι γιατί φέρνουν πιασμένα από το εξωτερικό.
πήγαινε και μια βόλτα από την έκθεση του ΠΣΕEΠ ισως τα δεις απο κοντα. ρωτα τους εκτροφεις τους και μετα αποφασισε.
*ΕΚΘΕΣΗ ΠΣΕΕΠ 2012*

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Αυτό θα πει αγάπη !!!

*

----------


## skouilis

Ευχαριστώ! Θα πάω σίγουρα στην έκθεση......

----------


## οδυσσέας

μην βιαστεις να αγορασεις, και ποτε απο εκθεση.

----------


## jk21

> μην βιαστεις να αγορασεις, και ποτε απο εκθεση.


εννοει ναι μεν να ενημερωθεις για τα πουλια και την εκτροφη τους εκει αλλα και για τους εκτροφεις που υπαρχουν αλλα να μην βιαστεις και κλεισεις καποιο απο τα εκθεσιακα γιατι τα πουλια στις εκθεσεις στρεσσαρονται εντονα  (η αλλαγη περιβαλλοντος ,η παρουσια αρκετου κοσμου ,η αλλαγη διαιτολογιου ... στις εκθεσεις το μιγμα ειναι κοινο και απο την εταιρια σπονσορα  που δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να τρωγανε και πριν ) και πολλα απο αυτα κατα τη διαρκεια της εκθεσης και μετα αρρωσταινουν .να περιμενεις λιγο διαστημα μετα και να δεις τα πουλια στο χωρο του οποιου εκτροφεα

----------


## skouilis

Όλα απολύτως κατανοητά …ευχαριστώ!

----------


## PAIANAS

Όπως έγραψε ο Κώστας ,τα Μοζαμβίκης που έχουν πια μείνει στην Ελλάδα ,είναι κυρίως από αλλαγή εκτροφής η από ξεσκαρτάρισμα .
Κάποτε έρχονταν κατά χιλιάδες τα ζευγάρια και στοίχιζαν ελάχιστα .
Τώρα (μετά τους περιορισμούς της συνθήκης cites ) οι εισαγωγές ελαχιστοποιήθηκαν και τα πουλιά αυτά γίνανε πανάκριβα ..
Δεν είναι κάτι ιδιαίτερο πάντως που να αξίζει να διαθέσει κανείς τα διπλάσια χρήματα από ένα καλό καναρίνι ...

----------


## skouilis

Πάντως αν κρίνω από τα videos στο youtube (δεν έχω δει/ακούσει στην πραγματικότητα) το κελάιδισμά του είναι εκπληκτικό και ξεφεύγει αρκετά από το καθιερωμένο του κλασικού καναρινιού! Νομίζω ότι στην έκθεση θα διαμορφώσω άποψη…

----------


## PAIANAS

Παναγιώτη δεν θέλω να σ'αλλάξω γνώμη ,αλλά άκου κι αυτά (τυχαία και όχι επιλεγμένα ) ..

----------


## panos70

Ενας γνωστος μου που ειχε ,θυμαμαι... ηταν ποιο μοκροσωμο απο τα καναρινια και ειχε εκπληκτικα δυνατη φωνη εκανε ομως 2-3 γυρισματα στη φωνη και σταματουσε

----------


## οδυσσέας

ειναι στο μεγεθος οσο ενα σκαρθι. ειχα θυληκο για 1+ χρονο και οσο για τι φωνη θα συμφωνησω με τον Πανο.

----------


## skouilis

Μάλον εχω μπερδευτεί....εγώ πάντως μιλάω για το παρακάτω πουλι:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7IsHo8KRa4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anyb4M0iBdc

----------


## PAIANAS

Καταλάβαμε για ποιό μιλάς ..περί ορέξεως κολοκυθόπιτα, αλλά διακρίνεις κάτι ξεχωριστό στη φωνή του ?

----------


## vag21

απο οτι καταλαβα σου αρεσουν τα πουλια με τις μπερδεμενες φωνες.η καλυτερη λυση εινα αυτη που σου ειπε ο παιανας.timbrado discontinue,ποιο ποιοτικα φωνητικα και θα εχεις την ευκαιρια να τα ζευγαρωνεις να φτιαξεις το δικο σου κοπαδι.

----------


## skouilis

Τώρα που το λες, ναι μου αρέσουν οι μπερδεμένες φωνές …. τρελαίνομαι για ένα καρδινοκάναρο που έχω!

Πάντως  τώρα που το ξανακούω, το timbrado έχει πολύ ωραίο και διαφορετικό κελαΐδισμα. Πού μπορώ να βρω και τι θα μου κοστίσει κατά προσέγγιση?

----------


## PAIANAS

Οι τιμές για καλά πουλιά κυμαίνονται από 40-70 ευρώ .
Πριν αγοράσεις όμως χρειάζεται αρκετό ψάξιμο κυρίως για τον εκτροφέα αλλά και για το είδος με το οποίο θα θελήσεις να ασχοληθείς ...για να μην την πατήσεις .

----------


## vag21

σε λιγο καιρο θα ξεκινησουν και οι διαγωνισμοι φωνης,εκει μπορεις να μαθεις περισοτερα πραγματα για το ειδος που σε ενδιαφερει,να τα ακουσεις  απο κοντα και το σημαντικοτερο να γνωρισεις εκτροφεις.

----------


## jk21

discodinue σε διαγωνισμο της αθηνας χλωμοτατον .... ο συλλογος στην αθηνα ακολουθει τη γραμμη classico (ελ.συ.τι ) .στη μακεδονια ισως (συ.κ.β.ε )

----------


## vag21

θα γνωρισει ομως εκτροφεις που μπορει να εκτρεφουν και discontinue.

----------


## angelfarm

> εννοει ναι μεν να ενημερωθεις για τα πουλια και την εκτροφη τους εκει αλλα και για τους εκτροφεις που υπαρχουν αλλα να μην βιαστεις και κλεισεις καποιο απο τα εκθεσιακα γιατι τα πουλια στις εκθεσεις στρεσσαρονται εντονα  (η αλλαγη περιβαλλοντος ,η παρουσια αρκετου κοσμου ,η αλλαγη διαιτολογιου ... στις εκθεσεις το μιγμα ειναι κοινο και απο την εταιρια σπονσορα  που δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να τρωγανε και πριν ) και πολλα απο αυτα κατα τη διαρκεια της εκθεσης και μετα αρρωσταινουν .να περιμενεις λιγο διαστημα μετα και να δεις τα πουλια στο χωρο του οποιου εκτροφεα


Αν ειναι δυνατον.....
Ειναι απαραιτητο να τρωνε αυτα που δινει ο σπονσορας οταν ακολουθειτε ενα σηγκεκριμενο πλανο διαιτολογιου ...και πως το δεχονται αυτο οι φιλοζωοι εκτροφεις ;;;
αλλα θα μου πεις εδω κανουν ολο αυτο πανηγυρι διακινδυνευοντας την υγεια των ζωων ....
Πραγματικα χανω πασα ιδεα για τις εκθεσεις  ...φανταζομουν οτι ειναι διαφορετικα τα πραγματα και αρκετα καλως αυστηρα...
Δεν εχω παει σε καποια και δεν προκειτε τελικα...

Καλυτερα να αργησεις λιγο να αποκτησεις καποιο πτηνο ,να ψαξεις περισσοτερο για εναν ΕΚΤΡΟΦΕΑ και οχι για εναν εκτροφισκο ...
Ασε που αυτοι των εκθεσεων μαθαινω οτι αν τυχον και λαβουν καποια διακριση,απο τους ομοιους τους φυσικα, το βλεπουν ημιθεοι και μοσχοπουλανε σε αστρονομικες τιμες ...

----------


## stefos

Άκου όσο δυνατόν  περισσότερα πουλιά και από τις τρεις γραμμές τιμπραντο  μην βιαστείς με την ησυχία σου .
Η βιασύνη φέρνει λάθη

----------

